# Please.....



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

......send me some sunshine!! It's been lashing with rain and howling winds here in Wiltshire, after 5 years in the hot sunshine, I'm seriously getting depressed at not seeing my little yellow friend in the sky!


----------



## Jitterbug (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to the UK!!!
NOw you know why we are heading for the sun. 
So things are hard in Spain at the min but there not so good here and the rain don't help.
If i end up busking on the street or playing in a jazz bar to feed the family, it's got to be better than this!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

oddly enough, I'm getting a bit fed up with being hot and sweaty, the sun, the mozzies, the flies, the dust. I actually wouldnt mind a bit of rain!!! shame we cant just do a 24 hour swap!!!

Jo


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

jojo said:


> oddly enough, I'm getting a bit fed up with being hot and sweaty, the sun, the mozzies, the flies, the dust. I actually wouldnt mind a bit of rain!!! shame we cant just do a 24 hour swap!!!
> 
> Jo


I will, Lol !!! if you make it a week ! I'll even look after the kids !
Nance


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I never tired of dust, heat, sand but the flies are nutters in Spain!! In the UAE, its too hot so I rarely saw flies, mossies or creepy crawlies - perfect!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> if you make it a week ! I'll even look after the kids !
> Nance


I wish.... the summer holidays in spain are sooooooo long, they've been off since mid June and sont go back til the week after next!!! we're all driving each other nuts!!!!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Welcome to the UK!!!
> NOw you know why we are heading for the sun.
> So things are hard in Spain at the min but there not so good here and the rain don't help.
> If i end up busking on the street or playing in a jazz bar to feed the family, it's got to be better than this!!



Been sitting out on a friends poolside terrace until a few moms ago, beautifully warm - now 11.15 here


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've seriously got the 'ump now! Stravinsky, that wasn't the constructive answer I was seeking! Grrrrrrrrrrrr 

I'm back in less than 3 weeks............woohoooo!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

A severe weather warning for us in the North East today. Flash floods, strong winds & a temperature of no use to man nor beast ............ so I guess I won't be out on the bike today then

Never mind, as long as the pub's ok eh



Doggy


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I'm back in less than 3 weeks............woohoooo!


Should just about start raining again by then. 

WHAT A DIFFERENCE A BIT OF RAIN MAKES - My nose has started to run for a start.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> A severe weather warning for us in the North East today. Flash floods, strong winds & a temperature of no use to man nor beast ............ so I guess I won't be out on the bike today then
> 
> Never mind, as long as the pub's ok eh
> 
> ...



Just wish you would keep it over there.
Had a diabolical Summer here in Sweden.
Normally get a lot of central European weather with long clear spells.
This time its been one load of cr#p after another,--
All coming from your direction,
You have much to answer for Doggy!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Just wish you would keep it over there.
> Had a diabolical Summer here in Sweden.
> Normally get a lot of central European weather with long clear spells.
> This time its been one load of cr#p after another,--
> ...


Just want you to share in our good fortune 'cos ......... whoa! it's stopped raining! ..............er............. ah ...........it's started again

Now, about this ark thingy?




Doggy


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Just want you to share in our good fortune 'cos ......... whoa! it's stopped raining! ..............er............. ah ...........it's started again
> 
> Now, about this ark thingy?
> 
> ...


Have a one of a sort just outside,
Problem is its not very big and has no roof,
Just have to leave the muts behind and take my brolly.

Almost on an island now,
What is normally a small beck behind the house is like a river,
On the other side is another beck and a lake,
And its still precipitating quite heavily!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Should just about start raining again by then.
> 
> WHAT A DIFFERENCE A BIT OF RAIN MAKES - My nose has started to run for a start.



I used to like you, Chris!!! lol

Hopefully, the Costa's will be fine when I arrive.....please, Lord???? LOL


----------

